# WoW Classic: Die Kriegsanstrengungen für Ahn'Qiraj - Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *WoW Classic: Die Kriegsanstrengungen für Ahn'Qiraj - Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *WoW Classic: Die Kriegsanstrengungen für Ahn'Qiraj - Trailer*


----------



## Roli (4. August 2020)

World of Botcraft: The griefing of AQ.

Traurig, was die Mischung aus Actiblizz Missmanagement und minmax-Community aus dem tollen Spiel gemacht haben.
Bin froh, es vor 15 Jahren miterlebt zu haben, aber dieses Mal passe ich.


----------

